# Real Estate Attorney



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a name for a good real estate attorney. PM please. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> I need a name for a good real estate attorney. PM please. C2


Thanks for the replies. I have what I need. C2


----------

